# Fire, Earth, Air and Water



## Zeph (Sep 21, 2008)

I did make something similar to this before, but it died immediately. So... retry!

---

For centuries, millennia, since the dawn of the Universe, the world has been protected secretly by great Spirits - the Fire Spirits, masters of flames and death, the Earth spirits, protectors of nature and manipulators of rocks, the Air spirits, controllers of the wind, and the Water spirits, lords of the sea.

Every now and then, two or more Spirits would combine their power to create a Sub-Spirit, a being less powerful than ordinary Spirits but with control over something else:

Fire and Earth would create a Lava Spirit, who would have control over volcanoes and the various things associated with them.

Fire and Water would create a Vapour Spirit, who would have control over gases.

Fire and Air would create a Thunder Spirit, who would have control over lightning and electricity.

Earth and Water would create a Swamp Spirit, who would have control over mud and, oddly enough, cleansing.

Earth and Air would create a Desert Spirit, who would have control over sand and dust.

Water and Air would create a Cloud Spirit, who would have control over various types of weather.



At one point, the Earth Spirits had a conference, which would later be known among the Spirits as the Great Conversing of Earth. They decided to permanently inhabit the planet as elders over tribes of Humans, sentient (Yet far, far less intelligent than the Spirits themselves) creatures that the Earth Spirits created to populate the world and use their intelligence to change it - for better or for worse.

The Fire Spirits were never very happy with this decision, and soon an argument broke out between the Fire Spirits and the Earth Spirits. Eventually the Spirits of Air joined the Earth Spirits' side, with the Water Spirits remaining rather neutral.

Soon, a war broke out.

The Humans, oblivious to the existence of the Spirits, were bewildered when they and their elders were randomly attacked by tongues of flames that sprung up from nowhere, and there were many casualties.



As the Spirit War rages on, theories have begun to form over which side will emerge triumphant, but to be honest, nobody knows.

Nobody except the Ocean Prophet

---

If you join as an Earth or Wind spirit, your aim will be to fight the Fire Spirits, and vice-versa. If you are a Water Spirit, your aim is to search for the Ocean Prophet and discover the outcome of the War. If you decide to become a Sub Spirit, you can choose your path.

Of course, the above is just the default role of each Spirit - you can join the war as a Water Spirit, search for the Ocean Prophet as an Earth Spirit or... whatever.

Form:


> [b]Name:[/b]
> 
> [b]Element:[/b]
> 
> ...


I shall have two characters to aid with both plots (That of the War and the search for the Ocean Prophet)

*Name:* Zephyr

*Element:* Air

*Appearance:* Zephyr has the head and body of a young human boy, with bright blue eyes and long silvery-blonde hair. From the waist down, however, his body fades to nothingness, and if one stood behind him they would feel a mildly strong gust coming from where his legs should be. He can, however, create an illusion of having legs to hide his true identity from Humans.

*Personality:* This shall be played out.

*History:* Zephyr started his existence as a mere minor breeze under the rule of the North Winds, but a few millennia ago he was promoted, as such, to his current form. When the war broke out he joined the side of the Earth Spirits, rather reluctantly due to a dislike for violence, and has been fighting ever since.

---

*Name:* Droplet

*Element:* Water

*Appearance:* Droplet takes the form of a small orca, except he is navy and sky blue instead of black and white, respectively. His eyes are a bright, vivid green.

*Personality:* This shall be played out.

*History:* Droplet has roamed the seas alone and peacefully for as long as he can remember. At the beginning of the war, he had mixed feelings, and, unable to decide on what to do, he set out to find the Ocean Prophet and discover the fate of the world.

---

Finally, the rules.

1: Although you are a supernatural being, you do not have control over everything.

2: You may control minor NPCs, but no-one too important (Such as the Ocean Prophet itself, the leaders of either side of the war and so on) and _definitely_ not the character of another player.

3: Try to use proper spelling and grammar, and do not use chatspeak. I doubt a nature-controlling, universe-old Spirit would tlk lyk dis, lol.

4: Please post as frequently as possible to prevent thread death.

5: Please keep swearing to a minimum.


----------



## Echo (Sep 21, 2008)

Spot reservification!


----------



## Zeph (Sep 21, 2008)

Alright. Reserved.


----------



## Echo (Sep 21, 2008)

Name: Kasumi

Element: Cloud

Appearance: A shoulder length, white haired boy with blue-green eyes, and almost-white skin, always surrounded in a cloud of fog.

Personality: Is very shy, and hides from humans and spirits alike. He has trouble talking to people and making friends. The rest will be played out.

History: After creation, Kasumi retreated to a lake hidden in a forest, and had remained there until the war began. Being unsure who to side with, he has traveled the Earth trying to find answers.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 21, 2008)

You are hereby acceptified, but could you make your path a little clearer?


----------



## Echo (Sep 21, 2008)

Echo said:


> Name: Kasumi
> 
> Element: Cloud
> 
> ...


Better?


----------



## Elfin (Sep 21, 2008)

Why did that RP die, anyway? It would have been awesome-rific.. D=


*Name:* Saria

*Element:* Earth

*Appearance:* Has the appearance mostly of a human. Her hair is light brown and goes almost to her knees. Her eyes are bright green and very big, and she has a lot of freckles and "elf ears". She has huge butterfly-like wings that appear to be made of four giant leaves. She has a sword tied across her back. Even the sword is forest themed, made of green stone and a silver-green colored blade. Usually, a small animal of some kind follows her around.

*Personality:* Played out.

*History* Soon after the universe began, she created a valley with a forest in the center, and has always lived there since then. In the center of the forest is a huge tree with many different kinds of fruit growing on it, with leaves that shimmer and change color. This is Saria's favorite tree, and she sits in it most of the time. She is the only Spirit (That she knows of, anyway) that lives there, although she doesn't mind if humans wander into the forest, which happens very rarely. Saria stayed in her forest in peace until the war began. Then she left, ready to help the other Earth Spirits.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry to be awkward, but how will the Wind Spirits give him answers?

EDIT: Accepted, Evoli. And now we can try and be awesome-riffic again!


----------



## Echo (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know yet :3! Only time (and the course of the plot) will tell!


----------



## Zeph (Sep 21, 2008)

Fair enough.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 21, 2008)

b]Name:[/b] Hippocampus or 'Camp'

*Element:* Water

*Appearance:* When disguised as a human, he has short brown hair and ocean-blue eyes. His favorite form as a spirit is a large, blue gecko, but he often changes to suit his needs or out of boredom.

*Personality:* PO!

*History* In the beginning, he spent the eons inside of comets, learning the ways of ice and snow. When humans were created, he lived in a secluded lake in the middle of Albania, helping those who would fall in the lake. He recently moved to Lake Erie in Ohio, USA. When the war started, he flew off as water vapor to meet the other Water spirits to look for the Prophet.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 21, 2008)

*Name:* Fade

*Element:* Thunder

*Appearance:* Fade appears to be a type of dragon. He has a long snout and sharp fangs, along with cat-like ears and a mane of golden scales. The rest of his body has red and orange scales. Fade has enormous wings which protrude from his upper back. They appear to be made of electricity, however Fade can fly quite well. He also has a thick, very long tail, strong and made of the same material as his wings. 

*Personality:* Fade is strategic and intelligent, but easily angered. He's a great fighter and a good friend to have around. It takes a long time for he to get tired during flight, but he can fly for a while. A couple of hours, maybe? He's also protective of his allies.

*History:* After being created, Fade immediately took to the skies to keep the raging storms under control. He was once angered by someone and sent violent storms to their home, but after that he only created storms when need be.

*Path: *Fade joined the Fire's side, due to the fact that both of his elements are that of that side. If that makes sense.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 21, 2008)

Both accepted. And Cryptica, it didn't really, seeing as Air is on Earth's side, but oh well.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 21, 2008)

*Name:* Cyra

*Element:* Cloud

*Appearance:* Cyra looks like an eagle made of clouds. She has a small head with a raptor-like beak, and large, elegant wings. She grabs clouds with her talons and moves them from place to place, and spreads her tail and wing feathers to glide a long way. If Cyra were to land, she would never be able to return to the skies, so she stays above the Earth. Cyra eats soaring bugs that fly around in the air.

*Personality:* Is a good leader, but usually follows others. She uses her intelligence and agility to her advantage, and uses her sharp eyesight to seek out anything that might need investigating. Cyra is welcoming to allies and will always make allies that are uncomfortable able to settle down again. She tends to like rainy days.

*History:* Cyra was born in the void that was nothing, and learned to fly when the universe began. She spread her wings and soared over the sky, creating clouds that gave planets shelter from the burning stars and sun. She then proceeded to live above Earth, where she helped create rain, snow and bright days. Cyra now sleeps on a large, fluffy cloud that never pours down from the sky, hidden above all the others.

*Path:* Cyra fights on Air's side, using the weather to help her.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh, okay. I guess I didn't read carefully.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 21, 2008)

*Name:* Dyfro

*Element:* Water

*Appearance:* A tall thin male humanoind (think elf-like) with pale skin, golden hair, and brilliant blue eyes. He wears blue robes.

*Personality:* Independant and realistic. (Furthur details will emerege as RP progresses

*History;* Once responsible for the care of ocean creatures, he was for supporting the Earth spirits, feeling that what had occured was too late to rectify. When the war broke out he changed is views and ellected to remain neutral, however he has chosen to take a more practical position and is now acting to preserve the lives of both humans and spirits on both sides, as well as taking direct action to end the fighting


----------



## Zeph (Sep 22, 2008)

Darksong and TP are accepted, bringing us to a total... eight characters.

We'll start when we get... two more?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 22, 2008)

*Name:* Vendetta

*Element:* Earth

*Appearance:* He is tall and thin and wears his hair in a devil lock with blood-red dye in his fringe. He wears two fingerless gloves, each inscribed with a blazing red 'FIGHT!' written in strange glyphs. He wears a shredded black shirt, a pair of shredded pants and leather boots. He is the inventor of the guitar and carries a bass guitar with him at all times.






*Personality:* Vendetta is tight-wound, apathetic, untrusting, untrustworthy and intelligent. He is ruthlessly determined to complete his goals and nothing can stand in his way.

*History:* Vendetta, like all Spirits, was born at the beginning of the Universe. Unlike most other Spirits, however, he was not interested in doing any protecting. He travelled the spheres in search of 'true power', power beyond that of the Spirits. He has discoverd a number of artifacts evidently created at the beginning of the universe, much like himself. Apparently this commonality was srong enough that Vendetta could bond with the artifacts, which he called Precursors. After finding two in other worlds, his journey led him to Earth. Here he gained his love of music and invented the guitar.

*Path:* He is seeking seven artifacts (known to him as Precursors) created at the beginning of the universe, which he believe are the secret to gaining true power. He knows there are seven from inscriptions on the second artifact, the Tablet of a Thousand Truths, which will reveal any truth but those that reveal the meaning of life, how the universe began, the future or the location of one of the other Precursors. His other Precursor are the Gloves of Midnight, woven from pure darkness, which can expand to cover his whole body as a suit of shadowy armour. The third artifact is said to be on Earth.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 22, 2008)

Accepted, TES. Interesting character, too.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 22, 2008)

QUESTION: When does this RP take place? Modern time? Somewhere far into the past? It seems to me that Teh Ebil Snorlax's character would be quite out of place in anything but a present-day setting.

*Name:* Felcifer

*Element:* Fire

*Appearance:* Felcifer takes on many different shapes to suit the circumstances, but typically he assumes the form of a ferocious bull whose entire body consists of fire (with the exception of his white, glowing eyes). In more casual situations - in other words, those that require him to communicate with people rather than intimidate them - he prefers to appear as a humanoid, but his body is still composed of fire; Felcifer never, ever, ever transforms into anything remotely organic.

*Personality:* Played out.

*History:* Felcifer has always been renowned for the sadistic pleasure he takes in torturing humans, usually giving them a slow, painful, fiery death. Since the beginning of the war, he has risen to infamy as a particularly dreaded Spirit on the battlefield, quite personifying his secondary element of Death. Among the Earth and Wind Spirits, he is well-known for being a ruthless and fierce enemy, but with a cold, tactical genius behind his burning demeanour.

*Path (If not described in your History):* Felcifer is a (seemingly) devoted Fire Spirit, relentless in his fight against the Earth and Wind Spirits. Still, he is mostly out to do what he finds the most pleasure in doing, and will probably not hesitate to abandon his duties in favour of a more tempting goal.


----------



## Nope (Sep 22, 2008)

*reserves*

Thanks :3

EDIT:

*Name:* Istàr-Enhtes (Pronounced Istargh Entheth) (Prefers to be called only Istar)

*Element:* Air

*Appearance:*
(I'll probably draw all of these sooner or later)

Istar mostly takes the form of a male elf archer. He has piercing blue eyes and -as all elves- a body built for agility and different activities, his hair is short and brown and he is slightly lower than the average man. Istar is very quick and swift with his bow, which makes him an excellent archer. He also uses his power of air to change the directions and hit more succesfully with his arrows.
Istar wears a green leather jacket with long, loose sleeves and a brown leather trouser. He has a brown belt where he carries his dagger, which is made of silver and the shaft of blue mithril. On his back, Istar carries bow on his back, along with the bag where he carries his arrows.

He may also change to a wyvern. He can vary in size, but normally he is 17 feet tall, his tail maybe 15 feet long. Wyvern Istar is dark green, have a sharp tail, and a round forehead, like on this lego dragon. The eyes are still piercing blue, and they remain blue in all his forms.
Wyverns are almost like dragons, except that they have either no hands, or no feet, normally no hands, like Istar. Wyverns are the biggest dragons of all. They do not breathe fire, but rather spit poison out from their mouths, also, the tail tip and/or claws may have poison in them. Wyverns feed on large herbivores like elephants, hippos, deer and other.
These are very good pictures of wyverns:
http://images.elfwood.com/art/p/i/piki/green_dragon.jpg.rZd.29410.jpg
http://www.mmolifestyle.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/wyvern_3.jpg

Istar, sometimes takes the form of an Archaeopteryx (O:O I remembered how you spelt it!). He mostly uses that form just to hide or get into places. A normal Archaeopteryx is very clumsy in both air and on earth, but, since Istar is a wind spirit, he can glide and land and fly and all that stuff without probablems, however, he remains clumsy on land.
Archaeopteryx' actually went extint millions of years ago, but still, dragons don't really exist, but you accept them none-the-less. This bird-like reptile has feathery wings and a reptilian head. It is one of the earliest birds ever known. Archaeopteryx had a long, feathery tail that was probably the cause of the clumsiness.
Image.
However, Istar is does not have the stoney head, it is more "leathery", and the colour of it is dark brown. Also, his wings are larger.

Btw, I'm getting tired of writing, so the personality is PO, and the bio will be short, sorry :/

*Personality:* Po.

*History:* Not right now. Must get sleep. Nao. Will... finish... later *snore*

*Path: *Is in war (Fire side, okay?), but will later join in the search for the ocean prophet.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 23, 2008)

Accepted, MD and Bakuphoon. And MD, I suppose you're right, it's still in pre-medieval times (The humans live in tribes lead by the Earth Spirits, etc.) so the guitar is a bit out-f-place, however I suppose Vendetta could have created the guitar but not yet revealed it to the humans. Or something.

11 characters, we can start.

---

The blazing sunset illuminated the forest clearing very suddenly, revealing the carnage of dozens of strange beings battling. Some were vaguely humanoid, others like animals and others still completely different to anything imaginable.

One of the beings, who appeared to be a legless human boy, floating in mid-air, was currently in a rather sticky situation. He was surrounded on all sides by flames, rather, he was in the centre of a large, hollow fireball, which was gradually closing in on him. He heard the cruel laughter of Fire Spirits through the flames; they were watching and laughing at his apparent inevitable demise.

The Air Spirit gathered what little air there was in the enclosed space of the fireball, concentrated it into a ball of wind between his hands and thrust it forward, creating a momentary gap as the wind rushed through the fire. He managed to squeeze his way through that hole and emerged, hot, sweaty and gasping for breath, in the middle of the battle.

---

The same sunset was casting a bright, sparkling light across the ocean as a dark blue dolphin-like creature leaped out of the water and crashed back under the surface, spraying glittering white foam in all directions. The orca, who was in actuality a Water Spirit, felt rather alone. He knew _where_ he was going, but he didn't know _how_ to get there, nor how long it would take him.

He opened his mouth and let out a burst of high=pitched noise, and a few minutes later picked up an echo, telling him the shape of his surroundings. Referring to that knowledge, he turned in the water ans headed off in a direction that was almost exactly due north.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 23, 2008)

Dyfro ran headlong towards the sound of battle, his blue robes trailing behing him giving the appearence of someone gliding along smoothly. Only at collosal speeds.

Up ahead he saw an air spirit trapped in a fireball, but it escaped. As he drew nearer he saw a burning head being smothered by sand. He hurled himself between the attack and it's target, and flinched as the force of the attack hit him.

Then suddenly a fireball came at him from the right. He swung his arm out and a jet of water erupted from the sleve of his robes, dousing the flames. Looking around, he saw an injured human who had got too close. He moved in and started to move her out of the way, earning himself another blast of earth and another fireball for his effoert.


----------



## Nope (Sep 23, 2008)

In the middle of the battle, a male elf archer shot arrows at the enemies, using wind to control the arrows movement. He shot one towards an earth spirit shaped like an ork, and used his powers to direct the arrow to it's head. As the spirit fell, the archer smirked.

Istar, an air spirit who was on the fire side, changed form to a silvery, glassy orb, then it formed into the sillouette of a big, winged lizard. A Wyvern.

Istar screeched, and shot off from the ground. How great it felt to be in his right element, the air. The air spirit screeched again, and searched the ground for air and earth spirits that would be on the enemies side. With his great vision, he spotted another air spirit, a legless human boy, floating in mid air. He had just escaped from some of Istar's allies, some fire spirits, who currently fought group of "groundies", as Istar liked to call them.

The Wyvern screeched, and dived towards its target at great speed. As Istar closed on, he readied a dose of poison in his mouth.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 23, 2008)

Fade's eyes snapped open.

He used his hind legs to jump off of the storm cloud which he had been resting on and flapped his gigantic wings. He reached the battle, roaring as he dove for the water spirit in his path, with his jaws wide open.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 23, 2008)

Cyra lifted from her cloud and hovered next to a few nearby Fire spirits. "Don't forget, I'm on your side." She then created a large wind and blew it onto the enemy, also speeding Fade up so that his attack would have more power.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 23, 2008)

Dyfro had the human clear, and had turned back to the battle. No fewer than three flying spirits were apparently fighting with the fire spirits, and one of them was targeting either him or the human. Hoping it was the former, he leapt into the air and charged at his attacker. Throwing his arms accross his front he generated a sheet of water which should, with his control, defect the spirit.

A blast of wind buffeted him, and he whipped his arms back, blasting himself forward to regain speed, and then returning to his defensive position


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 23, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> It seems to me that Teh Ebil Snorlax's character would be quite out of place in anything but a present-day setting.


((One of Vendetta's quirks is his love of music and to this extent, he created a device that would allow him to create his own music, hence the guitar and bass. At a later stage, Vendetta will inadvertantly lead to the 'invention' of the lute.)

Vendetta looked across the barren wasteland. The karst limestone area before him had little or no vegetation and wildlife seemed just as scarce. He pulled out the Tablet of a Thousand Truths and a quill. On to the Tablet he wrote _What is this place?_, which soaked into the tablet. The Tablet returned _It has no name but you can call it the Burren._ Vendetta smirked. The Tablet was not too reveal the future but it often loopholed by not using the future tense.
"So this is the Burren. It seems like a nice place for an Earth Spirit."
Vendetta raised a gloved hand and sent a pulse of energy at the limestone before him. The stone shattered partially, turning into a system of rough caves as Vendetta ground the stones to dust and cast them to the wind. He was left feeling slightly drained by this and decided to enter his new home and rest.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 23, 2008)

Mark fell from the sky as a rain drop, and, before he could fall into the rough sea and be swept up into seperate pieces by the waves, metamorphisized into a bluish-green bottlenose dolphin. With a surprisingly little splash, Mark entered the sea and began to swim. Of course, he was just moving his fins for show, as he was actually moving the water around him at high speeds, but, for all intents and purposes, he was swimming. (Are the Water Prophet-lookers supposed to meet up, or just look for it by themselves?)


----------



## Echo (Sep 23, 2008)

Kasumi, drifting over a battle on a cloud, was surprised by a large wyvern flying up from the battlefield. Stretching out his senses, he concluded that the wyvern was a wind spirit. 
He wondered if he should follow, but after looking down and seeing another wind spirit, taking the form of a legless human, he decided to follow the boy, rather than the mean-looking dragon.

He drifted down, and landed just outside the battlefield, waiting in his cloud of fog for the boy.


----------



## Elfin (Sep 23, 2008)

Saria looked up at the tree. It was huge, with bright green leaves and different kinds of fruit growing. It was _her_ tree, created in the beginning of the world by herself. 
The spirit turned and flew away from the forest.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 23, 2008)

Fade opened his mouth and fired a lightning bolt at the water, electrifying it. However this slowed him down slightly, and he missed his target.
Swerving, Fade shot another lightning bolt at the missed target.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 24, 2008)

Cyra dove towards the one who was flying towards her, and she clashed with him in midair, holding her talons forward and flailing them, hoping to rake his flesh.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 24, 2008)

Darksong said:


> She then created a large wind and blew it onto the enemy, also speeding Fade up so that his attack would have more power.


((Cloud Spirits can't control the wind. Sorry, I guess I should ahve speciifed, but the weather they control is all cloud-based (I.e. rain, snow, hail, or just the clouds themselves) excluding lightning.))


Blastoise428 said:


> (Are the Water Prophet-lookers supposed to meet up, or just look for it by themselves?)


((I suppose they could 'accidentally' meet up, yeah.))


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 24, 2008)

The lightning smashed Dyfro to one side, and as he rolled over he saw two things. Firstly another bolt of lightning was heading for him. Secondly another human, a male, was lying on the floor in the midst of the fighting.

Dyfro changed course, his legs already in motion as they touched the dirt, and snached the man from danger, returing to the point where he had left the female earlier. He stooped, picked her up and carried both of them out of the way of the fighting. Neither of them seemed to me injured, and so he turned back to the fighting, scanning for anyone in danger.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 24, 2008)

((Oh, okay.))
Cyra flew up thousands of feet into the sky and pushed the clouds, one by one, away from the battlefield. The sun grew intense, powering up all Fire spirits on the field. _That should help,_ Cyra thought.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 24, 2008)

((Also, in case anyone was wondering, I deliberately left out the specific reason that Vendetta is trying to attain 'true power'.))
Vendetta sat against a rock. This would be his base of operations from now on. But where to look for the elusive third Precursor, the Cape of Midday, the Gloves' counterpart.
"Well seeing as I found the Gloves on the dark side of the moon, the Cape should be in the brightest place on Earth..."


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark, still swimming along as the oddly-colored porpoise, sent a burst of echolocation, briefly lighting up the surrounding area in his mind's eye. Far in the distance he could 'see' a large, moving, rotund creature. Mark sped off towards the swimming blob.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

((Darksong, if you're on Air's side, why are you helping Fire?))

Zephyr saw a large dragon flapping around overhead, shooting lightning down upon the battle. He floated up to the reptilian monster, which was presumably a Thunder Spirit, and twisted the wind around it, creating a strong gust which would hopefully blow the dragon off-course.

---

Bubble screeched again with echolocation, but when the echo returned he noticed that nearby there was a swimming creature, roughly the same shape as him but a little smaller and thinner. He felt a warm sensation all over his body and knew that the animal was another Water Spirit. He changed course and used his echolocation again, swimming off in the direction of the fellow Spirit.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 25, 2008)

The next thing he knew, Fade had been bowled over by a strong gust of wind. He roared in rage and tried to find out where he was before, spitting lightning in all directions.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 25, 2008)

((Oh, wait, yeah. I forgot.))
What? Shaking her head, Cyra realized that she wasn't on Fire's side! How forgetful of her! She banged her head against a tree. Stupid, stupid... she was so angry that the clouds came together and darkened. She screeched loudly in frustration.


----------



## Nope (Sep 25, 2008)

Seeing as the air spirit didn't notice Istar, even though he had screeched as high as he could, he stopped in mid-air, thinking of what he should do next.

Then, a loud woosh, and a bang.

Istar's wing shoulder burned with pain, he screeched and landed on the ground. His wing wasn't hurt, but the shoulder was red and painful.

Istar looked around, searching for the creature who did it when he spotted a laughing earth spirit. It was formed as a lizard, almost as big as a truck, it was green with gray spots. It's tail held a big, bulky stone.

"You'll pay!" Istar roared and soared up in the air again, knowing that the spirit couldn't follow him there. Now he saw how and what he had been hit with. The lizard threw the stone towards Istar, but now Istar was prepared, and quickly ducked.

The wyvern dove down towards the earth spirit again, readying a dose of poison in his mouth. Before the lizard could react, it was blinded by the venom. It roared in pain and started rampaging, stomping other spirits.

Istar changed to an elf and smirked.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 25, 2008)

Dyfro saw an earth spirit in the form of a lizard being hit by a mass of venom. The spitit began to stampede, putting spirits on both sides in danger.

Dyfro rushed up to it and blasted it's eye's with water to clear the venom, and then moved a spirit which had been knoked into the path of the rampaging lizard


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

((Sorry Bakuphoon, I didn't notice your post. please feel free to attack Zephyr again.))

Zephyr narrowly dodged the lightning hot by the Thunder Spirit, but a couple of sparks did hit him, sending a jarring, hot pain around his body. Twitching, he circled towards the ground where he could see an Earth Spirit in the form of a lizard, which was running around and roaring in apparent pain, hurting a few other spirits. He looked closely and saw blotches of venom covering its face.

"We need a Swamp Spirit," he muttered to himself, "They'd be able to-" but suddenly a jet of water hit the lizard, removing a lot of the acidic, poison liquid.


----------



## Nope (Sep 25, 2008)

Istar's smirk faded as a water spirit washed the venom away. "You dare..." He muttered and took two sharp arrows from his bag on his back. "But nevermind," he strung his bow, the arrows in it. "It won't matter." He released his grip on the string, and the two arrows flew through the air, both heading for the earth spirit's eyes.

"Haha."


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

"Oh no you don't," whispered Zephyr, and that whisper whistled through the air at a high speed, increasing in power until it became a small tornado. The twister wrapped itself around the two arrows just as they were about to pierce the lizard's eyes and carried them back towards the rebel Air Spirit, both pointing straight at the elf-like creature's heart.


----------



## Nope (Sep 25, 2008)

"Ugh." Istar said, and tried jumping out of the way. He dodged one of the arrows, but the other one pierced his right shoulder, the same one the rock had hit.

"Argh. God damn it, now I won't be able to shoot nor fly..." He muttered to himself, and swiftly pulled the arrow out. "Gnn..." He looked at the wound. The arrow hadn't wounded him that bad, but it surely hurt and looked bad. He carefully touched it, but it hurt so much he pulled back his hand.

"This is YOUR fault!" The elf suddenly changed shape to a wyvern again. He flapped his wings, but to no use, his shoulder hurt too much.

Istar roared and shot a big blob of poison from his mouth towards Zephyr.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

Zephyr saw the oncoming venom and transformed himself into pure wind, catching the liquid and carrying it forward - but then he realised that as the venom was caught in him, there would be no way to get rid of it. Bracing himself, he transformed back to his usual form and felt a burning, searing pain all over his body, slowly carving at his skin and making him shout in agony. He turned in the air and shot towards a small stream, deliberately crashing into it and disturbing a few small fish. He lay spread-eagled in the shallow water with only his face protruding, breathing heavily as the remnants of the venom floated of, yet the pain was still in there. A large amount of the light purple robe he wore had been burned off, and underneath those burns were raw red wounds.

He opened his eyes and saw the Wyvern on the ground nearby. He pleaded, prayed to the great North Wind, asked why the Spirit had joined Fire's side.


----------



## Nope (Sep 25, 2008)

(( He's not flying. Err... I think I wasn't clear enough with that his shoulder hurt to much for him to fly, so he's bound to the ground for some time now. ))

Istar laughed at the air spirit in the water, but then he was pushed forward by something and fell on the ground. The wyvern got on his feet and turned to see the large lizard that he had beat up some time ago.

"You again?" Istar said and shot another blob of venom towards it's eyes, but it quickly dodged and bashed it's head into Istar's stomach. After the wyvern had fallen, the lizard pressed it's feet against Istar's chest. "Oof!" Istar managed to say before he laid on the ground, helpless and unable to catch his breath.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

((Ah. Sorry. I'll edit it.))

Zephyr floated painfully over to the fallen Wyvern. "Why have you turned against the Winds?" he asked, still stinging all over. "What do the fiery ones have that attract you to them?"

He gazed sorrowfully at Istar, his eyes full of not hatred, not anger, but pity.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 25, 2008)

As Mark sent out another ping of echolocation, he was seized by a tingling feeling, not on the dolphin's skin, but in his very essence. As the wave of sonar arrived to its source, Mark deduced that the blob, which was now clearly a whale of some sort, was not only a spirit, but, judging by the power of the feeling with which he had been struck, a fellow Water Spirit. Increasing the speed at which he was traveling, Mark sent out several clicks and squeals in Porpoise towards the other spirit. He said something along the lines of, "What are you doing out here?"


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

((Orcas are dolphins, not whales... but oh well.))

"What are _you_ doing?" Bubble clicked back. "What's your name?"

Judging by the shape of the echo, the Spirit was definitely a dolphin or porpoise of some sort.


----------



## Nope (Sep 25, 2008)

Istar growled lowly at the air spirit.

"The fire... it will always be with me, good or bad. The fire spirits lended me a hand when I was in need, when I was suffering. What happened is none of your business..." He said with difficulty, as the earth spirit laid more weight on his front feet. "Urg..." He groaned and searched the surrounding area for help when he spotted one of the fire spirits.

The wyvern roared to get it's attention, "I need assistance!" The fire spirit turned and noticed Istar, but ignored him.
"I'm on... your -urgh- side!" Istar had serious problems breathing now. He gasped and coughed, wriggling and moving under the feet of the earth spirit.

But the fire spirit just flew away to fight an air spirit shaped like a giant, vicious butterfly.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

Zephyr continued to gaze at Istar. He bit his lower lip and looked down at the ground. After a moment, he raised his vision to look the Earth lizard in the eye.

"Please, release him," he said quietly. He couldn't just let a fellow servant of the Wind die before his eyes. He'd only seen that once before, and had hated the sighing sound as the Spirit had turned into weak wind and dissipated...

He wouldn't let it happen again.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 25, 2008)

As Mark reached what he could now see was an oddly-colored Killer Whale, or orca, he changed from the semblance of a streaked bottlenose into a merboy with brown hair and oceanic eyes, and, still in fluent Porpoise, replied," Well, I am usually known as Mark, but my real name is Hippocampus. I am look ing for, erm, something. I might be persuaded to tell you more if you will do the same." Flipping his long, scaly tail up and then down, Mark powered himself into what would be a sitting position, if he had legs.


----------



## Nope (Sep 25, 2008)

((Hmm. In your first post it says air spirits, but you say wind...))

Istar stared at the air spirit, so did the earth spirit, before it slowly removed it's feet.

Istar's lounges were pleased when they filled up with air again. He panted, and said, "I suppose I owe you one." He looked at the fellow air spirit. "My name is Istàr-Enhtes, but it is Istar to my enemies and friends." He transformed to an elf archer again and looked at his wound, it hurt more, and was probably poisoned, as he usually poisoned the arrow tips on his arrows, then he nodded to the boy with no legs.

"I'm going to go get this stitched up, if you don't mind." With that he started to walk towards the remaining forest, where he would find healing herbs. "Or else, I won't be able to fight you again, haha."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 25, 2008)

Fade was confused. Whose side was which, he asked himself, before releasing ball lightning at the center of the battlefield.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 26, 2008)

Cyra caused it to rain, giving the Fire spirits a disadvantage. Then the rain turned to hail, which pelted the enemies.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 26, 2008)

"ARK!"

Fade yelped as he was struck by various hailstones. He thwacked his tail at one, smashing it to pieces.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 26, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> ((Hmm. In your first post it says air spirits, but you say wind...))


((Wind _is_ air, when you think about it. In this case, they're virtually synonymous))

Zephyr watched Istàr-Enhtes' back as the elf wandered into the forest. He frowned, and turned back to the battle. There was ball lightning and hailstones falling from the sky, so Zephyr created a whirlwind around himself to repel the hail and tried to avoid the lightning as much as possible.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 26, 2008)

Dyfro began to move in a fluid dancing motion, avoiding the falling hail. He saw a fire spirit, weakened from the rain, being pounded by the ice. Dyfro moved in closer and tried to help the injured spirit, but another fire spirit arrived, and began to attack Dyfro, forching him to move away.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 26, 2008)

Vendetta touched a finger off the bare stone beneath him. He plugged himself in to the Earth to try and detect the Earth's brightest area.


----------



## Echo (Sep 26, 2008)

Kasumi gazed up at the hail, thinking.
_Hmm... those hailstones are too small..._
He closed his eyes in meditation, and used his power to increase the size of the stones, still watching the Air spirit boy.

_Oh... I forgot..._
He moved the hail away from the boy, so he didn't have to waste effort blocking hail.


----------



## Nope (Sep 26, 2008)

((Ah, then that's okay ^^))

Reaching some trees, Istar started to search for herbs and other healing plants.

"Oh look, some Rionu berries, myth's said that it would heal burns completely, but what it really does is absorb the heat..." He muttered as he found a small plant, maybe just 5 centimeters high, with red berries. He continued walking, letting the plant grow in peace.

"Ah..." He said after a moment of walking. "Runter's berries. Exactly what I need." He picked up a plant with broad leaves and white berries. He braced himself and greased the berries on his wound. At first, it stung and hurt, but then he kind of lost the feeling in his shoulder. He tried moving it, it did still hurt, but he could endure that. He placed an arrows in his bow and shot it in a tree.

"Good enough." His aim was slightly worse, but the wind would guide it to it's target. Then he went back to the battle ground.

He saw an earth spirit and shot an arrow in it's only eye, blind, it fell into the river and drowned.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 26, 2008)

Vendetta felt the greatest concentration of sunrays were falling on a valley in the west. He pulled out the Tablet and wrote in the question _What is this valley?_ The Tablet took a moment, as if to make a dramatic pause.
_It is the Valley...*of Death*._
Vendetta blanched.
"Sounds like a fun place."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 27, 2008)

"Bzzt," Fade growled. He opened his mouth, and moments later, lightning-quick (obviously) lightning was shot at Zephyr's whirlwind.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 27, 2008)

Vendetta touched the backs of his gloves together and they started to cover his body. Soon he was cloaked in fluid, yet solid, shadow-born armour. He raised his palm and sent a pulse of energy into the ground. The pulse cracked the floor enough for Vendetta to use his powers to start drilling through. As he drilled he walked down, travelling through the Earth in his self-made tunnel. His other hand was trained behind him, sealing the tunnel as he created it.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 27, 2008)

Zephyr saw the lightning approaching him and increased the power of his whirlwind, but even wind was not strong enough to block lightning. He yelped as the fork of electricity him his side and spread all over his body, temporarily paralysing his physical body. He used his still-concious mind to create a gust that flew at the annoying thunder dragon.

He hoped someone would help him out before he was killed...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 27, 2008)

Dyfro saw an air spirit, one he had seen earlier, pinned down by lightning. Dyfro swung his arms behind him and blasted jet of water, propelling him at high speed. He crashed through the wind and lightning, snached up the trapped spirit, and, wounded, skidded to a halt, losing hold of the air spirit in the process. He lay, breathing heavily, in the ground


----------



## Elfin (Sep 27, 2008)

There was the sound of fighting coming from just ahead. Saria flew a bit further, then dropped onto the ground and looked.
It was loud and confusing, spirits everywhere..
There were two that looked like they needed help. She ran up to the water spirit and looked a bit lost, wondering what to do and feeling stupid. 
_Well, I'm useless. Do something, idiot!_
Saria made up her mind and punched the ground. Two huge stone shields appeared, protecting the water spirit.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 27, 2008)

Dyfro looked up to see a confused looking spirit, in the form of an elf, standing above him.

"Where's the air spirit. Go and make sure he's OK," he panted, before rolling onto his hands and feet and attempting to stand. He did it, and looked at the side of him that had been on the ground. The lighning had burnt the robes black and the skin uderneath was torn.

_It'll heal soon enough_


----------



## Elfin (Sep 27, 2008)

"Right."
Saria turned and looked for the air spirit. After finding Zephyr, she knelt down next to him, feeling surprisingly calm.
"Are you okay? I can help you."


----------



## Zeph (Sep 27, 2008)

((He's not injured much, just paralysed.))

Zephyr became vaguely aware of a Water Spirit rescuing him from the lightning, and then dropping him. He then heard an Earth Spirit asking him if he was okay. Still stunned solid, he merely glanced at her with bright blue eyes and tried to tell her through that look that he was okay.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 27, 2008)

Fade was blown back by the gust. He did a backflip, and then righted himself. He was tired out from all the lightning.

In the meantime, he soared overhead and circled the spot in which Zephyr had been.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 27, 2008)

Cyra hit her head against one of the hailstones, causing it to hit a nearby Fire spirit. She was slightly dazed and began to fall, but regained herself and flew up, resting shortly on the soft cloud before taking off again. The clouds were slowly diminishing, and soon it would be sunny again. Suddenly, she caused the hail to become soft snow.


----------



## Echo (Sep 27, 2008)

Kasumi saw the spirit get electrocuted, and decided to help, seeing that he was paralyzed.
He jumped on top of the earth wall, and created a thick dome of fog around the wall and spirits.

He closed his eyes in concetration, and angling the cloud particles just right, reflected the light around them, making the dome and everything in it invisible.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 27, 2008)

Dyfro saw the air spirit, which didn't seem to be moving. He tried to move but the blast had been powerful, and his side was still sore, making it painful to move.

A thick fog had appeared around him, and Dyfro new for the moment that himself, the immobile air spirit, and the two spirits that had come to help were all safe. But the cloud cover would only protect them from being seen directly. The cloud would be obvious, and even if it wasn't they could still be hit if an attack or spirit was to enter the cloud.

Wincing, Dyfro walked over to the air spirit. he didn't have any physical injury, and appeared to be allive, but he wasn't moble. Dyfro reached out to touch him, but pulled his hand back immediatly as an electric shock passed through him. Being a water spirit, he had always felt electrical energy more keenly than others, and there seemed to me some of that energy in the air spirit.

Taking a deep breath, Dyfro grabbed the shoulder and roared.


----------



## Nope (Sep 27, 2008)

Hearing someone roaring behind him, Istar turned and saw an elf-like Water Spirit holding the Air Spirit who had spared his life before. The Water Spirit seemed to be in pain, as it roared, and small, yellow sparks emerged from his body.

Istar took an arrow from his bag, put it on his bow, then strung it.

"Prepare to die..." He murmured and let go of the arrow.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 27, 2008)

Dyfro couldn't hold on any longer, and separated from the air spirit, throwing it away from him as he went backwards.

An arrow shot between them, and Dyfro swung round to see the elf-form spirit facing him.

"What do you want?"


----------



## Echo (Sep 27, 2008)

As soon as the arrow entered the cloud, Kasumi felt it.
"No..." he mumbled, freezing the section of the cloud around the arrowhead into a large hailstone, which weighed it down, making it land next to Zephyr.


----------



## Nope (Sep 27, 2008)

Istar smirked and strung his bow again. "Kill you." He said simply, then released again, this time the arrow moved quicker, as Istar supported it using the wind to speed it up.


----------



## Echo (Sep 27, 2008)

Kasumi blunted this arrow, but with the speed, it continued to fly.
"Too fast..." he mumbled, watching the arrow fly towards Dyphro


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 27, 2008)

Dyfro blinked several times, and staggered.

_Idiot,_ he thought. It was clear that, injured, the electrical shock had weakened him furthur, and unable to stand he crashed down onto the floor, fortunatly just before the second arrow would have hit him. As it was, the shaft sped overhead harmessly


----------



## Nope (Sep 28, 2008)

"Miss? Again? Well I must say that you Water Spirits have some skill dodging attacks." Istar complimented to the spirit, though a little anger in his voice.

"But," His figure slowly changed to a silvery, glassy orb "unlike you," The orb took the shape of a big lizard with wings and only two legs. "I can fight back!"

The Wyvern screeched, flapped his wings - his right shoulder still hurt a little-, and flew up in the air. When he was about 70 feet above the Water Spirit, he soared down, open mouth, ready to bite it's head off.


----------



## Echo (Sep 28, 2008)

"Leave..." Kasumi whispered, launching basketball-sized hailstones at the wyvern.


----------



## Nope (Sep 28, 2008)

Istar, focused on his target, did not notice the hailstones before it was too late. A few hit him in the head, making it hurt and pulse, and some hit his side. He was lucky enough that none of them pierced his wing or hit his eye, or else he'd be unable to fly or see.

The wyvern screeched and landed head-first with a big "thump" on the ground a few meters away from the Water Spirit. He fainted the moment his head maked contact with the earth.


----------



## Echo (Sep 28, 2008)

Kasumi sighed, and dragged the Wyvern over by the three incapacitated spirits.
"Now what...?" he asked nobody in particular.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 28, 2008)

Dyfro pushed himself upright, and collaped into a sittin position.

"Err spirit dude thanks?" he muttered.

_Stay here unless you have to. You cannot help anyone if you can bareliy stand_


----------



## Echo (Sep 28, 2008)

"You're... Welcome?" he whispered, staring up at the sky through his illusion-mist.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 28, 2008)

"The name's Dyfro. Water spirit, do-gooder and probably idiot. Who are you?"


----------



## Echo (Sep 28, 2008)

"Kasumi... the cloud spirit..." he whispered. "I'm searching... for the answers... to this war..."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 28, 2008)

Fade looked at the cloud. Water. Water conducted electricity.

In a "whoosh" and a "bzzt," a forked leg of lightning zoomed toward the cloud. On contact, it was gone.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 28, 2008)

"Why does that sound a much better idea than trying to stop everyone beating everyone else up? Actually I know this one. It's because it is."


----------



## Echo (Sep 28, 2008)

In the scattering particles, Kasumi glanced up in surprise.
"Under attack..." he whispered, launching huge hailstones at his foe.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 28, 2008)

"Why are you wispering?"

Dyfro swung his arm forward and blasted a jet of water at the spitit hovering above the now absent cloud. The water crackled with the electrical energy which was still in him.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 28, 2008)

Zephyr lay still, staring up at the dome of clouds. There was electricity crackling through it. They were under attack _again_?

His muscles began to loosen up. He began to force the air around him to swirl around his body, blowing away the last effects of the paralysis like fallen leaves, and suddenly shot upwards through the clouds, seeing Fade once more. "You? Again?" he said in disbelief.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 28, 2008)

Seeing the paralyzed air spirit make a recovery, Dyfro realised the time had come for him to get away from the battle and look to his own recoverey.

He moved to the side of the conflict and sat on a rock which was just about exactly six inches too low for him. He sat there, and felt the pain in his side reduce a little.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 28, 2008)

Fade chuckled. "You never learn," he said. "I'm bored of attacking you, but not if you strike first." He flew around the battlefield, looking for someone else but keeping a close eye on Zephyr.


----------



## Echo (Sep 28, 2008)

Kasumi watched Zephyr leave, and placed a thickened cloud under the Wyvern and himself. Drifting up to follow, and if need be, fight with the air spirit.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 28, 2008)

Vendetta fired a pulse at the roof of the tunnel and emerged in the Valley of Death.
"Damn, this place is big."


----------



## Zeph (Sep 28, 2008)

Zephyr smirked and transformed himself into a light breeze. To let Kasumi know where he was, he floated past the Cloud Spirit's ear and whispered a word of greeting.

He then floated invisibly after Fade.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 28, 2008)

Fade's enemy was gone. He chuckled quietly. The spirit had no idea where Zephyr was, so he landed on the ground and loosed lightning from his electric tail to the left and right. He turned around.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 29, 2008)

Cyra let the rain ease. She didn't know what she could do other than cause weather.
Then an idea struck her. 
She raised a few of the clouds, then caused all but one of them to hail. The one that remained rained. Cyra collected hail between her wings, then flew under the rain. The cold weather caused it to freeze into ice when it touched the hail on Cyra's back, making all the hailstones one big hailstone. Cyra then stopped the weather and hurled the hailstone towards a lightning spirit ((Which is Fade)).


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 29, 2008)

Fade heard some sort of whooshing from behind him. He turned around.

A great forced bashed into him. He spat great lightning which illuminated a large area. His eyes glowed yellow with electricity before his long, wavering body crashed into the ground, raising a massive cloud of dust. "Gaak," he spat, before laying his head on the earth.

"Honooryuu...." he choked. "Help me..."


----------



## Darksong (Sep 29, 2008)

Cyra was bashed by lightning, and she could do nothing to weaken it. She began falling, but luckily she landed on a cloud, where she was safe to rest. Her eyes drifted closed as she fell unconscious.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 29, 2008)

Dyfro saw the blast of lighting and shot towards the falling shape. It crashed into the ground and kicked up dust, which settled just as he reached the fallen spirit. It was ironic that it was this thunder spirit which had caused his own injures.

Dyfro moved the hailstone from on top of the spitit, and ensured he was not injured underneath


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 29, 2008)

Is the rp still open?


----------



## Elfin (Sep 29, 2008)

Saria was disoriented by all the noise and fighting going on around her. The spirit backed about ten feet away, and started creating a protective wall of stone. 
_I have no idea what I can do in a fight.. but I can help protect spirits. Right?_


----------



## Nope (Sep 29, 2008)

Istar's head pulsed and hurt. He felt that he laid on some kind of fluffy, soft thing. He opened his eyes slowly. Agh. He had fainted when he hit the ground, and now he was high up in the sky on a... cloud?

 Istar pondered this for while, how he had gotten up there. He decided to stay there to rest himself for a while. After all, he had fought hard and well.


----------



## Echo (Sep 29, 2008)

Kasumi saw Istar's eyes open and whispered in his usual way.
"Would you like to watch the battle?"


----------



## Nope (Sep 29, 2008)

"Better than participating in it. I'll join in later. My head is still hurting." Istar replied to Kasumi.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 30, 2008)

((He's not choking, he just coughed. Basically. He's underneath the hailstone at the moment.))


----------



## Zeph (Sep 30, 2008)

Jewel Espeon said:


> Is the rp still open?


((Yeah.))


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Name:* Jewely

*Element:* Desert

*Appearance:* She has two forms, a cat form and a human form. In cat form, she's purple but with shades of dust brown. She has a big medium blue jewel on her forehead, two opal gems on each of her forelegs, and has a sky blue jewel on her tail. Her eyes are crystal blue.

In human form, she has long brown hair. Her skin is pale and her eyes are light blue. She can change the way her clothes are but usually just wears a purple dress. She uses this form when people are nearby.

*Personality:* PO

*History:* Was going to fight with Earth and Air, but when she heard of the Ocean Prophet, she desserted the side and went to.... the ocean to find it.

*Path (If not described in your History):*



*Name:* Karla

*Element:* Fire

*Appearance:* she takes the form of a teenager, only maybe around 13. Her hair is red(orange), and touches her shoulders. She wears a long fiery dress ringed with thin black lines. Her eyes are emerald green.

*Personality:* PO

*History:* Karla never wanted to agree with the Earth spirits. She was actully was thinking to create another world, but kept it to herslef. So she joined the fire's side.

*Path (If not described in your History):*


----------



## Zeph (Sep 30, 2008)

((I don't remember saying you could have two members, but oh well. Accepted, I guess.))


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 30, 2008)

(ZC, when is you going to talk to Mark?)


----------



## Zeph (Oct 1, 2008)

((Aaah! Sorry!))

As Bubble watched, the dolphin before him turned into a merboy of some description. The orca sent out another burst of echolocation to make sure there was no-one else nearby, and quietly clicked, "I'm looking for... the Ocean Prophet."


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 1, 2008)

Confirming the spirit was ok, Dyfro moved out of the way to get an overveiw of the battle. The fighting had calmed down a bit, but there was an injured earth spitit on the floor, and Dyfro rushed back passed the spirit he had recently assisted, and began to help the earth spirit away from the fighting.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2008)

Mark was surprised. What were the chances that he would meet another Water Spirit looking for the Ocean Prophet too? With an expression that suggested that he was taken aback, as he well was, Mark whispered as well as he was able to underwater, in a childish voice,"Wow, so am I! Do you think we should look together?"


----------



## Zeph (Oct 2, 2008)

"Maybe," Bubble mused, "It would help to have a companion. I mean, no-one really knows where the Prophet is or what he looks like. Maybe, if we work together, we can-"

He was cut off suddenly as a large, orange-coloured Shark charged into him. He flipped through the water, his side stinging with an oddly warm pain, and turned to look at the Shark. As well as being orange, its eyes seemed to be full of burning fire.

"It's a Fire Spirit!" Bubble squeaked at Mark.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 2, 2008)

Mark fluidly slapped his tail at the Fire shark's nose. As the shark looked around dazedly, Mark metamorphasized into a large, blue squid with razors on his suction cups. He dug his dagger-like beak into the shark's head and wrapped his long, waving tentacles around its snout. Releasing his beak's grip on the Fire Spirit, Mark hurriedly clicked, "Hit him! Now!"


----------



## Zeph (Oct 3, 2008)

Bubble pulsed forward forwards, creating a rush of water which hit the Shark and knocked it backwards. Bubble then 'somersaulted' towards the Fire Spirit, slapping it with his large, powerful tail.

he Shark, battered and bruised, turned and began to swim away.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 3, 2008)

((Sorry for the delay, trying to think of the best way to continue.))
Vendetta looked around the bleak wasteland around him. The area was huge, how was he to find the Cape?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 3, 2008)

Mark detatched himself from the shark and, for good measure, squirted royal blue ink in its face. It hightailed it out of there, and Mark jetted himself back to the Orca, and said, "Whew! What was that about? Oh, and by the way, I'm okay with traveling together if you are, erm, what's your name?"


----------



## Zeph (Oct 3, 2008)

Bubble watched the Shark swimming away with interest. "I have a feeling we'll be seeing him again..." he said quietly.

The other spirit asked for his name. "I'm Bubble," he replied, "What about you?"


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 3, 2008)

(Sorry fo not posting earlier.)

Jewely stared at the reflection in the water. She had to look for the Ocean Prophet. She didn't want to fight against the fire spirits. Who knew what damage the war would cause. And who knew how long it would be? Only the Prophet knew.

Her reflection showed the head of a purple and brown cat, with a jewel on her head. She touched the water with a paw, causing the image to dissolve. _Here I go,_ she thought, putting both forepaws into the water. As she walked into the water, she noticed that her journey had just begun.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 3, 2008)

"Call me Mark", clicked the squid, not mentioning that he had said this before. Expelling some water from his squid body, Mark powered foward and started to travel in short, jerky bursts.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 3, 2008)

((Eh. Sorry. Forgot.))

Bubble pulsed after Mark, releasing a high-pitched echolocation wave every now and then. If his melon was working correctly, they were in the centre of a rocky basin of sorts, with an exit slightly to the west.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 4, 2008)

((Before I continue the RP, I need someone do move the hailstone off of Fade somehow. Until then he's stuck unconcious :/ ))


----------



## Echo (Oct 4, 2008)

Kasumi left the wyvern on the cloud, and jumped off. Checking Fade's pulse, he concluded that Fade was alive, and moved the hailstone. Making a second cloud, he lifted Fade and fused the clouds together, forming a large platform with wounded spirits.

(((Random, but OK :3)))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 4, 2008)

((D'okay ;D ))

Fade groaned.

"OW!" he shouted, as if it had taken him awhile to notice that he had been nearly crushed by the hailstone.

He wanted to say, "Let go of me, I don't need your help," but what escaped his mouth was "Is anything broken?" He turned his head a bit and sent forked lightning down to the cloud spirit who had nearly crushed him.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 4, 2008)

Cyra was shocked by lightning, and let out a shrill screech. She caused all clouds to rain, and they slowly diminished. Cyra was water, so she had to remove her cloud so that she wouldn't be shocked if she lay down again. She couldn't fly because of her charred wing, and fell to the ground. However, she made a new cloud that stopped her, and it rose back to the sky, un-electrocuted. The last of the rain stopped pouring, and only a few clouds remained in the sky.


----------

